# OFF THE GRID WITH CAPT. STEVEN BOLDT at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
August 30, 2018*






​
*A DAY WITH CAPT. STEVEN BOLDT​**By Capt. Chris Martin​*Went off the grid Tuesday with Capt. Steven Boldt to find solid trout like this one. We saw slicks popping behind us, and he said "hmmm, I think we need to start your trolling motor up and get upwind of this action." Back-to-back days of textbook trout fishing with Capt. Steven Boldt. Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina is very blessed to have someone who demonstrates true passion and continues to practice is craft of pleasing guests.






​
Really enjoyed fishing with Capt. Steven Boldt for the first time. I now â€œget itâ€ why so many guests enjoy him. He put me on the fish but more importantly corrected himself on the direction we were heading. â€œThis doesnâ€™t look right, water is gar holed, letâ€™s take this direction." Iâ€™ve always said you fish conditions, not spots. Today was textbook trout fishing. We also found solid redfish.

The passion this guide plays with reminds me today of why I became a Fishing guide. Not all days are great fishing days, the guide makes the difference why itâ€™s worth coming back.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**SUNDAY - Aug 26th*
*Capt. Kevin Matula* - My crew of three first-time coastal anglers and I started out the day searching, and searching, and then searching even some more for a prosperous trout bite. It was a long grind, but we finally recognized success. These folks never gave up, and they did what had to be done to fill the box with their full limits of trout before calling it a day. They each have a great future in store for them should they decide to ever make Texas bay fishing a regular practice!






​
*MONDAY - Aug 27th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Since the water level increased dramatically compared to tides over the past month, I figured higher winds might allow a few redfish for my crew of four in the cement biz.  Luck was on our side, and after an hour of enduring a solid Hardhead bite we earned a gold star with our first red, which turned out to be the largest at 27.5â€. Stop after stop was hit and miss, and with the count at six I decided it was over since we now had calm winds and scattered showers. Opting for open bay reefs, we now had the ammo to box some Speckled Trout, and over the next few hours it all came together. Ending with good numbers in both categories, we headed for the boathouse later than normal with a box to be proud of. Day 2 coming up tomorrow! Happy Monday, and I hope schools opener was a good one!

*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - Great time fishing today with this father and son team. They caught a little of everything - trout, reds, and black drum. Itâ€™s fun seeing family members building such lasting memories together! They had a wonderful time, and so did I! I hope we get to do it again really soon!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - A little late on my post with the results from the second half-day of fishing with this great group! I was worried they might be â€œdraggingâ€ a little after an evening of celebratory drinks from their tournament victory, but they were all bright-eyed and ready to go. As luck would have it, our second day actually produced a wider variety of fish, with several of them being higher in quality. From Richardâ€™s 22â€ trout, Pamâ€™s 23â€ red, and Johnâ€™s 25â€ drum, it was a productive morning packed into a few hours of fishing. Thanks to these fine folks for a memorable weekend of fishing fun, and to Pam for sending me the great pictures! See yâ€™all soon!

*TUESDAY - Aug 28th*
*Capt. Doug Russell* - You canâ€™t take the fishing out of these Hill Country guys - they love to fish! We had a good time today looking reds out on the bay. It turned out being a little windy throughout parts of the day, so we spent time chasing the fish in protected waters. The guys managed their daily quota for redfish, and through in one black drum just to put the icing on the cake! It was a great all-around, with good people and good fun!






​
*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*



Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.






​
If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_These were the best accommodations and the best guided fishing tour I could ever imagine being a part of! Capt. Doug Russell was absolutely awesome! He made every effort to make sure our fishing experience was pleasurable. He is not only very engaging and knowledgeable, but he also really puts forth the extra effort to make sure you catch fish. Your meals were perfect, and all of the staff was very friendly! I had one of the best times Iâ€™ve ever had on a fishing trip! - *Mike H. 8/29/18*

First-class accommodations! Beautiful and spacious rooms, and a well-maintained outdoor living experience! - *Phillip J. 8/29/18*

Capt. Stephen Boriskie has been my guide before, and he is hands-down the best guide I have had in Texas, and possibly anywhere that I have used a guide. Thank you for putting us with him! Keep doing what you are doing - everything was great! - *James M. 8/29/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 60 % Precip. / 0.17 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms. High 88F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Friday 40 % Precip. / 0.09 in*
Variable clouds with scattered thunderstorms. High 89F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Saturday 40 % Precip. / 0.06 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy skies with scattered thunderstorms in the morning. High around 90F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Sunday 60 % Precip. / 0.16 in *
Variable clouds with scattered thunderstorms. High 89F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Monday 50 % Precip. / 0.08 in*
Mostly cloudy with scattered thunderstorms mainly in the morning. High 89F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Synopsis: *
Deep tropical moisture will lead to isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms over the coastal waters today through Friday. Scattered showers and thunderstorms will continue mainly during the late night through morning hours through the holiday weekend. Expect a weak to moderate onshore flow through the end of the week into Labor Day. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 84.9 degrees
Seadrift 86.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 86.0 degrees






​*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Light winds*

Another awesome day with Capt. Jason.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*August 2018 BCT Donation*

We applaud our guests as their donations are matched by Bay Flats Lodge. Since inception, funds provided by BCT have proven to be incredibly impactful in the world of marine habitat conservation. Through a highly successful matching funds program, BCT has garnered over $18 million towards over 40 projects, all being placed in our waters.

Building Conservation Trust CCA Texas Bay Flats Lodge Resort & MarinaPort Oâ€™Connor, Texas Portoconnor.com â€" Gem of the Secret Coast Port Oâ€™Connor Chamber of Commerce City of Seadrift Seadrift Chamber of Commerce


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Happy Labor Day from Bay Flats Lodge*

Thanks


----------

